# MicroSD class question



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

So I remember reading somewhere on here about some people having problems with certain class microSD cards not working well with the droid 2. Anyone happen to know what ones other than class 2(because i believe thats the class of the 8 gb one that came with it) works without any problems. I'm looking at getting a 32GB class 4 card soo


----------



## wolf0713 (Dec 19, 2011)

I recently got a Sandisk 32gb class microSD class 4. I did have issues with my phone freezing up but i was eventually found the cause of problem. Apparently, android doesn't like it when you store over 49,000 files. Once I deleted all those files, my phone hasn't freezed. Overall, the 32gb class 4 microsd card runs without any problems.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Sandisk brand 32GB class 4 should work fine.

I've read about some odd behavior when using anything above class 4, just a heads up. Mostly instability issues.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Class 4 should be fine, Class 6 maybe but stay away from Class 10(?) I found out the hardway about Class 10 cards.

Sent from my DROID 2 Global


----------

